# PC redelivery on Sept. 25



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Any other 'festers going to be at the Performance Center on Friday, September 25?

Taking re-delivery of my 5-er with my second PC delivery. Getting excited to see the car again!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

DDGator said:


> Any other 'festers going to be at the Performance Center on Friday, September 25?
> 
> Taking re-delivery of my 5-er with my second PC delivery. Getting excited to see the car again!


They are probably going to give you one of their 550i's to drive at the PC. That's what they gave us and the others with us. Make sure you put it into Sports mode, and drive that puppy like a bat out of hell. You'll really get the feel of how it really handles in all kinds of driving conditions.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I wondered what they would have for 5s. I know when I was there last, they only had 335s for 3-series owners. Makes sense they would have 550s. They are very good at the upsell...


----------

